# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  ΠΩΣ ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες

## Carduelis carduelis

Καλησπέρα επειδή είμαι καινούριος στη σελίδα πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω μια φώτο στο φόρουμ;;;

----------


## ndlns

Δες εδώ
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...8&share_type=t
Από κινητό, κατεβάζεις το Tapatalk, κάνεις σύνδεση στο φόρουμ και ανεβάζεις άμεσα όποια φωτογραφία βγάζεις εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είναι πιο εύκολο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

